# Dateien umbenennen, die in Benutzung sind.



## stain (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bin's wieder...

...und wollte mal fragen, wie man Dateien mit einem Shell-Befehl oder Script umbenennen kan, die von einem anderen Programm derzeit in verwendung sind und daher für soetwas gesperrt werden. Wenn dies möglich ist, wie?^^ Habe leider (noch) zu wenig Ahnung von  Shell-Scripting...

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## deepthroat (14. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Also eigentlich sollte das unter Linux einfach so funktionieren. Was verwendest du denn für ein Dateisystem?

Gruß


----------



## stain (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich diese Dateien umbenennen will, kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei in Benutzung ist. Ich verwende ext3.

//Edit: Beim erneuten Versuh hat's geklappt. Keine Ahnung warum!^^
Und da wäre noch 'ne Frage nebenbei...gibt es eine Tastenkombination, mit der ich Programme minimieren kann, die eigentlich alle Tastendrücke einfangen? Strg+Alt+D klappt nicht. KDE.


----------

